# Mountain Doe



## tee p (Dec 13, 2016)

Sat in a laurel thicket this morning with some trails winding through.  Visibility was about 20 yards, shot opportunities were about 20 feet.  Worked out though.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2016)

Fine shooting and congrats on a nice doe.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job TP.


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 13, 2016)

neat..


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job man!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 13, 2016)

congrats man.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 13, 2016)

Excellent


----------



## EJC (Dec 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2016)

That's awesome, TP- good job, man!! Shoot another one.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 13, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 13, 2016)

High and tight, high on that incline, tight on the laurels, paid off, great work!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 13, 2016)

Fine job TP and congrats.  Proving once more it isn't how many you get to see, but how many you get a shot at!


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 13, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 14, 2016)

well done. congrats


----------



## GrayG (Dec 15, 2016)

Way to dye them arrows red!


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2016)

Good job. Thats tough hunting up there!!RC


----------

